# Squier John 5 Tele, now in "Frost Gold"



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 17, 2013)

Squier® J5 Telecaster® | Telecaster Squier Electric Guitars | Squier by Fender®







Now in metallic gold with gold hardware.


----------



## Randy (Sep 17, 2013)

I love me a traditional tele, but that thing is mighty sexy. 

Digging the LP style toggle position.


----------



## Don Vito (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## 77zark77 (Sep 17, 2013)

too much gold ! j5 isn't a rapper !


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 17, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


>










77zark77 said:


> too much gold ! j5 isn't a rapper !



J5 has some wacky-ass Tele's. This isn't the only one.


----------



## MetalDaze (Sep 17, 2013)

Cool.

I'm waiting for the day when you buy a signature model and they do a Matrix-style download of that player's best licks directly into your brain


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Sep 17, 2013)

Put some gold covers on those buckers and I'm sold!


----------



## 77zark77 (Sep 17, 2013)

YJGB said:


> Put some gold covers on those buckers and I'm sold!


 
no, you' re Gold!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Sep 17, 2013)

77zark77 said:


> no, you' re Gold!



Awe, don't be so bold


----------



## 77zark77 (Sep 17, 2013)

YJGB said:


> Awe, don't be so bold


 
better to be cold !


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Sep 17, 2013)

77zark77 said:


> better to be cold !



I just don't like to be told!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 17, 2013)

YJGB said:


> I just don't like to be told!



This argument is getting old.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Sep 17, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This argument is getting old.



More people joining in. I lol'd.


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 17, 2013)

Not bad. Might be tempted to get one in the fold.


----------



## mcsalty (Sep 17, 2013)

i am NOT gonna let this comment chain go on hold


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Sep 17, 2013)

We'll just see how this'll unfold.


----------



## Blitzie (Sep 17, 2013)

This guitar is certainly a sight to behold.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Sep 17, 2013)

Antidisestablishmentarianism


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 17, 2013)

DP My bad


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 17, 2013)

Im going to have to get one so suck my toe


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 17, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Antidisestablishmentarianism


----------



## Robby the Robot (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't need it.....I don't need it....I don't need it...


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Sep 17, 2013)

I coincidentally have been looking at the Fender production models....but if this saves me money....


----------



## yingmin (Sep 17, 2013)

Easily his least hideous signature guitar yet.


----------



## Chasethebreather (Sep 17, 2013)

Why does it have to be a squier???? If it were even mexi, I would be all over that shiat! Bummer.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 17, 2013)

Chasethebreather said:


> Why does it have to be a squier???? If it were even mexi, I would be all over that shiat! Bummer.



You underestimate the power of the Squier, young one.


----------



## Djentlyman (Sep 17, 2013)

i shouldn't have clicked on this page.....so much want


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 17, 2013)

Wonder when its goin to be for sale


----------



## Mysticlamp (Sep 17, 2013)

he has some sexy sigs


----------



## MikeH (Sep 17, 2013)

Damn. That's pretty.




Pretty.......*GOLD.*


----------



## Forkface (Sep 17, 2013)

Goldammit.


----------



## Ironbird (Sep 17, 2013)

I normally stay away from gold anything, but DAYYYUMMM DAT IS NICE.

John 5 has some really nice Teles.


----------



## pushpull7 (Sep 18, 2013)

I like it. I have one squire bass and it's a far cry from what you'd think. If I ever see one in person, I'll play it.


----------



## Forkface (Sep 18, 2013)

...and it looks even better on person (well, on video )


----------



## pushpull7 (Sep 18, 2013)

I even like it more now!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Sep 18, 2013)

arkansasmatt said:


> DP My bad



What does double penetration have to do with this thread?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 18, 2013)

YJGB said:


> What does double penetration have to do with this thread?



Double penetration is always on topic.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Sep 18, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Double penetration is always *in* topic.



Fixed


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 18, 2013)

YJGB said:


> Fixed


----------



## Andromalia (Sep 18, 2013)

There are some shitty puns around here.


----------



## pushpull7 (Sep 18, 2013)

Andromalia said:


> There are some witty puns around here.



I fixed that for you


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Sep 18, 2013)

chrisharbin said:


> I fixed that for you



No, he actually was right, I make horrible puns.


----------



## pushpull7 (Sep 18, 2013)

Ah, there was a joke lost in there!

I like this guitar.


----------



## Given To Fly (Sep 18, 2013)

Speaking of Frost Gold, this is a Fender Showmaster from quite awhile ago:







Its the one guitar that makes me nostalgic about guitars. So if I ever find a used one, I have to buy it. Thats what I call "logic."


----------



## pushpull7 (Sep 18, 2013)

I like that guitar too. It has the trem like my strat with the ibby style pop in arm it looks like.


----------



## Chasethebreather (Sep 18, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You underestimate the power of the Squier, young one.



Lol. I'll take your word for it, old one.


----------



## mike90t09 (Sep 18, 2013)

Noooooooooooo I dislike gold so much. Especially this much.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 18, 2013)

mike90t09 said:


> Noooooooooooo I dislike gold so much. Especially this much.


----------



## Ironbird (Sep 19, 2013)

Oh man, my Tele GAS is up again. 

I'd love to get one of these and install a Kahler on it. A gold one, naturally.


----------



## cbhiamthewall (Sep 19, 2013)

how's about NO you crazy dutch bastard


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Sep 19, 2013)

cbhiamthewall said:


> how's about NO you crazy dutch bastard



Hey, be nice


----------



## pushpull7 (Sep 19, 2013)

YJGB said:


> Hey, be nice




It's a quote from the movie!!!!!! He's not being mean at all.

Funny movie, I miss austin powers.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Sep 19, 2013)

chrisharbin said:


> It's a quote from the movie!!!!!! He's not being mean at all.
> 
> Funny movie, I miss austin powers.



I know, I was resuming my spree of horrible jokes.


----------



## pushpull7 (Sep 19, 2013)

I was fooled by the smiley!!!!


----------



## jl-austin (Sep 19, 2013)

Gold frets, and gold pickups and that would be..... (drum roll) ..... Golden!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 19, 2013)

jl-austin said:


> Gold frets, and gold pickups and that would be..... (drum roll) ..... Golden!













let's make it happen.


----------



## pushpull7 (Sep 19, 2013)

Then you'll have to be called "he has the gold hands"


----------

